# Doll Hat Pattern Review



## mollymcg (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi! I'm new to Knitting Paradise and new to knitting. I made my first knitting project, a pair of slippers, when I was 10. I hated it so much, it has taken years before I was ready to try again. After relearning how to crochet over the past seven years, now is the time to try my hand at some knitting projects. I'm so glad you have a "Dolls and Teddies" section, as I'm working on doll hats for my first knitting projects, starting small before I move on to bigger projects. I'll be combing thru postings here for help and ideas.

I just finished a hat from a pattern I purchased from Debonair Designs on Etsy. The Newlyn slouch hat is gorgeous! It is kind of a cross between a slight slouch and beret with a lovely textured design. (To see a photo, go to: https://www.etsy.com/listing/116983204/newlyn-pdf-pattern-for-a-textured-stitch?ref=shop_home_active_51)

The pattern was easy, although it took forever to understand the "Cross 2L" stitch. It was a simple cable/cross stitch but the designer's instructions left me baffled how to execute the stitch without a near-impossible acrobatic feat of needles. (Even youtube was no help. At least, until after weeks of searching, late last night I happened across a video demonstrating the designer's described method.) I'm glad I trusted my instincts using a cable needle to make the stitch. Turned out great without all the fear of dropping stitches and wrestling with tight stitches. I also had to increase my needle size to get the correct gauge, as I knit rather tight. Surprisingly, even though I was careful about the gauge, the hat ended up being rather loose. I'm ordering new circular needles in a smaller size and will try the pattern again.

That said, I would highly recommend this pattern. Even for a newbie like me, it was easy to make, the pattern was easy to convert from flat knitting to circular, and the results were remarkable (even for someone as inexperienced as me). I'll post a picture when I can. For now, the link above will give you an idea how it looks.

I hope I'll be as successful using other patterns I've collected. It encourages me to keep knitting. Maybe someday I'll be able to knit bears and poppets like the rest of you. Happy knitting!!


----------



## mollymcg (Aug 29, 2016)

Followup:
1) I forgot to mention I did reach out to the designer. She couldn't explain things any differently. She designs some beautiful patterns for dolls so I'll not let this experience deter me in my knitting adventures. 

2) I am not trying to promote the pattern or the designer. I have no affiliation with her. 

3) I purchased the pattern two years ago. I loved the looks of it and kept promising myself I would master the pattern if it was the only knitting project I accomplished. After several half-knitted samples trying different variations of what people online labeled Cross 2L, and hours upon hours researching online to make sure I was knitting the Cross 2L stitch as the pattern designer intended, I'm just really excited to have finally knitted this hat pattern with success. (Again, the pattern was easy. The designer's explanation of how to knit a Cross 2L was my problem, due to my own inexperience.) 

Forgive me for tooting my own horn. I'm just ecstatic things turned out so well after so many trial-run disappointments with other patterns, as well as difficulties trying to use the needles I inherited from my mother. (Stitches kept sliding off all over the place! Left me feeling like a real klutz. Lifelines became my every-row friend.) It wasn't until I switched to a ChiaoGoo 12" circular needle two weeks ago that the real break-thru magic started to happen. Yahoo! Things feel like they are finally starting to fall into place for knitting basics of doll hats. {fingers crossed} 

On to a free pattern for my next project.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The slouch hat is very attractive and this designer patterns are attractive also. Have you tried ABC knitting patterns they are free and also have other patterns available for crocheting etc...try http://abc-knitting-patterns.com if that doesn't come up I'm sure others will offer this site correctly.


----------



## mollymcg (Aug 29, 2016)

jonibee said:


> The slouch hat is very attractive and this designer patterns are attractive also. Have you tried ABC knitting patterns they are free and also have other patterns available for crocheting etc...try http://abc-knitting-patterns.com if that doesn't come up I'm sure others will offer this site correctly.


Thanks for the link suggestion. (Sorry for the delayed response.)

I have visited that site, but it was at a time when I thought I'd never master knitting basics. I'm studying these patterns with a new eye of hope. My first time viewing that website I must have skimmed too fast, as there are a few patterns I don't remember seeing previously. It's like looking at a new catalogue of possibilities.

Thank you! Thank you!

(My only issue is making the clothes so my granddaughters and friends don't snag them putting them on and off the doll. That means incorporating lining material, which is much more work. *ugh* )


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

mollymcg said:


> Thanks for the link suggestion. (Sorry for the delayed response.)
> 
> I have visited that site, but it was at a time when I thought I'd never master knitting basics. I'm studying these patterns with a new eye of hope. My first time viewing that website I must have skimmed too fast, as there are a few patterns I don't remember seeing previously. It's like looking at a new catalogue of possibilities.
> 
> ...


Reply: I recently knitted this for my great grandaughter BD and I didn't line this...in fact I don't line my creations..."jonibee"


----------



## mollymcg (Aug 29, 2016)

jonibee said:


> Reply: ...in fact I don't line my creations..."jonibee"


That's a cute mermaid outfit!

If you don't line some of your knitted specialty doll clothing, how do you protect the doll's fingers and feet from ripping holes?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

mollymcg said:


> That's a cute mermaid outfit!
> 
> If you don't line some of your knitted specialty doll clothing, how do you protect the doll's fingers and feet from ripping holes?


I just use knitting worsted ....I guess it's the degree of finishing that each of us wants..I stick with basic clothes nothing fussy ..I guess you have to give the item your making some fore-thought as to how you want it to go on with the least trouble...I did have a problem with Mary-Jane sandals as the toe peeked through, but I just adjusted the sandal ..no problem..


----------



## mollymcg (Aug 29, 2016)

jonibee said:


> I just use knitting worsted ....I guess it's the degree of finishing that each of us wants..I stick with basic clothes nothing fussy ..


Perhaps I'll stick with knitted/crocheted hats as fun dress-up accessories and then sew or purchase all the other doll clothes which can easily be replaced if torn, soiled or lost. Forget about making matching knitted sweaters, gloves and leggings for that well-put-together ensemble. It's just not worth fretting about. I'd rather my granddaughters enjoy their doll playtime rather than me being uptight they are going to snag something I spent so long making or that was extremely costly.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

mollymcg said:


> Perhaps I'll stick with knitted/crocheted hats as fun dress-up accessories and then sew or purchase all the other doll clothes which can easily be replaced if torn, soiled or lost. Forget about making matching knitted sweaters, gloves and leggings for that well-put-together ensemble. It's just not worth fretting about. I'd rather my granddaughters enjoy their doll playtime rather than me being uptight they are going to snag something I spent so long making or that was extremely costly.


I can't imagine lining knitted or crochet doll clothes especially if they were for the Barbie dolls which would certainly be a hassle..I just make the outfits and the child will learn that you have to sometimes dress the doll with patience especially when inserting the arms and legs into the clothing..it's meant to be fun and a plaything..I'm sure anything that you make will be loved...


----------



## LydiaT88 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

